# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > حرفه ای: سورس بازی فکر بکر (بازی و حدس اعداد)

## SHD.NET

سلام  .این سورس بازیه فکره بکره که فکر می کنم شما تا حالا اون رو به صورت بازی با رنگ دیده باشید .
در اینجا شما باید ده تا عدد رو حدس بزنید . در نهایت بازی با توجه به مدت زمان بازی و تعداد دفعات تمرین به شما امتیاز میده. موفق باشید

عکس از محیط بازی :



*برای دانلود بازی کلیک کنید .*

برای راحتی کاربران ، بازی در این پست ضمیمه شد.

----------


## z.arman

سلام ایا همین بازی رو فقط با این نوع مدل هم بلدید درست کنید؟http://up.hdbanki.ir/up/hbanki/Advan...llsandCows.rar

----------


## z.arman

ایا این برنامه رو با سی شارپ نوشتید؟ میشه کد این برنامه رو که درست کردید رو بفرستید؟

----------

